# Rambo 5: Erste Setbilder zeigen Sylvester Stallone als Cowboy



## Icetii (3. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rambo 5: Erste Setbilder zeigen Sylvester Stallone als Cowboy* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Rambo 5: Erste Setbilder zeigen Sylvester Stallone als Cowboy*


----------



## MichaelG (3. Oktober 2018)

Wird Zeit, daß Stallone Rambo zu Grabe trägt. Als fast 80 jähriger wirds langsam lächerlich. Bei Rocky hat er ja einen eleganten Übergang geschafft. Aber bei Rambo ?


----------



## Inkontinenzia (4. Oktober 2018)

Vielleicht möchte er - ähnlich wie nach dem grottigen vorletzten Rocky - seinem Rambo einen würdigen Abschied verleihen, denn der letzte Rambo war selbst für diese mit Ausnahme des ersten Teils doch recht trashige Serie kacke.


----------



## golani79 (4. Oktober 2018)

Inkontinenzia schrieb:


> Vielleicht möchte er - ähnlich wie nach dem grottigen vorletzten Rocky - seinem Rambo einen würdigen Abschied verleihen, denn der letzte Rambo war selbst für diese mit Ausnahme des ersten Teils doch recht trashige Serie kacke.


Rambo 4?

Fand ich ehrlich gesagt, gar nicht schlecht.
Und bei einer Durchschnittsbewertung von 7 bei knapp 200k Bewertungen auf IMDB, sehen das wohl auch einige andere so.

Aber, letztendlich, wie ja eigentlich immer, Geschmackssache.


----------



## nuuub (4. Oktober 2018)

> Wird Zeit, daß Stallone Rambo zu Grabe trägt. Als fast 80 jähriger wirds langsam lächerlich. Bei Rocky hat er ja einen eleganten Übergang geschafft. Aber bei Rambo ?



Creed war sehr gut. Rocky VI Balboa war dagegen schrecklich. Wenn man sich den Dixon anschaut, und ihn mit den Gegnern in den früheren Filmen vergleicht, kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Früher sahen die noch wie richtige Kämpfer aus.

Mit seinen 80 sieht er ja noch gut aus, Wachstumshormone ftw... Seit Jahrzehnten nimmt er es regelmäßig, ist mal mit Jintropin in Australien erwischt worden.



> Vielleicht möchte er - ähnlich wie nach dem grottigen vorletzten Rocky - seinem Rambo einen würdigen Abschied verleihen, denn der letzte Rambo war selbst für diese mit Ausnahme des ersten Teils doch recht trashige Serie kacke.



Da gebe ich dir Recht.

Rambo I sollte auch kein purer Actionfilm werden, es ging den Machern um den Umgang der Bevölkerung  mit den Vietnam Veteranen. PTBS wurde damals in Amerika nicht wirklich ernst genommen. Die letzten Minuten des Films sind fantastisch. So ziemlich jeder Soldat der im Einsatz war kann es verstehen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rc2OvrpzjvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Danach waren es nur noch einfache Ballerfilme.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Oktober 2018)

... vllt. liegt die Tiefe vom 1. Rambo auch an der *Romanvorlage*?!


----------



## nuuub (4. Oktober 2018)

> ... vllt. liegt die Tiefe vom 1. Rambo auch an der Romanvorlage?!



Richtig.

Es gibt nur zwei große Unterschiede, im Buch geht es viel brutaler zu, und es sterben mehr Menschen, inklusive Rambo.
Ansonsten gibt es ganze Wortwechsel die 1 zu 1 übernommen wurden.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Oktober 2018)

SPOILER!!111  



... fairerweise muss ich aber sagen, dass ich das Buch nie gelesen habe. Die Bücher zu Rambo II & III sind dann wohl in Anlehnung an das Drehbuch, hm? Wenn der Autor seinen "Held" im ersten Roman sterben lässt, kann ja Teil 2 & 3 nicht nahtlos am Ersten  anschließen. 

Wie dem auch sei, ich bin gespannt auf den Film. Aber nicht das Sly hier Trump-Werbung macht, sprich sich auf seiner Ranch gegen pöse und vor allem illegale Mexikaner o.ä. wehrt.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Oktober 2018)

Naja Moment. Rambo 2 nennt sich im US-Original "First Blood Part II". Ich weiß aber jetzt nicht in wieweit die Story von Rambo 2 auch im Roman mit enthalten ist oder ob der Titel nur Marketing ist um vom Buch mit zu zehren. Der Filmtitel impliziert aber genau das Erstere. Und das würde, da ja ein direkter Zusammenhang und Anschluß an die Story von Teil 1 besteht durchaus einiges erklären. Zu Teil 3 gibt es ja dann mehr oder weniger eine Art von "Cut" zwischen den beiden Teilen (der Anschluß ist nur in der Form hergestellt worden, daß man Rambo irgendwo in Thailand zurückgezogen bei irgendwelchen Kampfspielen findet, womit er sein Lebensunterhalt mit verdient). In Teil 2 wird er aus dem Knast geholt worin er in Teil 1 gelandet ist. Da ist ein direkter Zusammenhang da. Dann wäre erst Rambo 3 ohne Romanvorlage entstanden.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Oktober 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja Moment. [...]


Wiki regelt, Wiki erklärt ... https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Blood_(Roman)

_Da die beiden Hauptfiguren Rambo und Teasle am Ende des Romans starben, konnten keine Fortsetzungsbücher geschrieben werden. Trotzdem schrieb Autor David Morrell, als die Filmfortsetzungen zum First-Blood-Film erschienen, Romanfassungen der Filme. Am Anfang jedes Buches, als Teil der Anmerkung des Verfassers, schrieb Morrell: „In meinem Roman First Blood starb Rambo. In den Filmen überlebt er.“ _


----------



## MichaelG (4. Oktober 2018)

Die Frage ist wann er denn gestorben ist. Der Roman hätte ja auch in Vietnam mit enthalten können und dort enden (sprich daß beide Filme den Romancontent erzählen) und daß er halt bei der Rückkehr aufgrund Insubordination erschossen wurde oder daß er bei der Befreiung der Kriegsgefangenen in Vietnam getötet wird. Was auch immer. Ich kenne den Roman nicht. Nur der US-Titel von Rambo 2 hatte mich diesbezüglich stutzig gemacht und der noch dazu passende, filmische Übergang zu Teil 2. Da war der zu Teil 3 schon etwas holpriger im Vergleich. Und Teil 4 lassen wir mal außen vor.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Oktober 2018)

Michi ... Mensch! Der Link steht doch nicht ohne Grund, da steht doch wann Rambo gestorben ist: am Ende des Romans, getötet vom Colonel.


----------



## nuuub (4. Oktober 2018)

> Die Frage ist wann er denn gestorben ist.



Im Buch tötet er den Sheriff, und wird am ende von den anderen Erschossen. 

Es gibt noch ein alternatives Ende zum Rambo I. Eigentlich war geplant dass Rambo stirbt, wurde aber geändert und das uns bekannte Ende nochmal nach gedreht.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tatx1tT6YUY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Oktober 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Michi ... Mensch! Der Link steht doch nicht ohne Grund, da steht doch wann Rambo gestorben ist: am Ende des Romans, getötet vom Colonel.



Jepp den Wikilink hab ich total übersehen. Sorry.


----------

